# Huntsville, AL, F WGSD



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

http://huntsville.craigslist.org/pet/972940657.html

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL70.html


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, gorgeous.














Can't show her photo to Renji, he'd go ga-ga over her!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)




----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow-she is beautiful-anyone have an option for her?


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the bama girl....beauty


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

How is she with kids,cats and other dogs Dawn?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Can anyone temp test her?


----------

